# ir hex code



## melstar02 (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone have ir remote hex for two of the remote control address codes? I'm looking to use 2 boxes next to each other and a couple of aftermarket remotes. I have given each box a different remote control address and things work fine with the original peanut remote. The learning remotes send each unit back to the default address of 0. I have tried using address 1 & 9 to get better separation and it didn't work. If I could get the hex code for say address 1 and 2, if it works that way, it would be clean IR for the learning remotes. Any help or comment would be appreciated.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Um, which learning remotes?

if you want Pronto codes, go to www.remotecentral.com TiVo used to offer a page with the Pronto codes for all the remote codes, but they seem to have removed it.


----------



## melstar02 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have 2 Marantz RC 9500 remote controls. They are like the Pronto Pro. I did check remotecentral before posting. I just could not find the info anywhere.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

At RemoteCentral I see CCF files with remote codes 1, 3 and 9. It is annoying that I can't find the simple list that used to be on tivo.com of all of the codes. There's no reason to believe, though, that choosing codes 1 and 2 will be any different than 1 and 9. What problem are you having?


----------



## melstar02 (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't believe that you could find and identify 3 different files with different address codes. Very impressive. If you can recall the names of the files I'd like to check them out.

The issue I'm having is when I change the remote address on the two units they work well if I use only the peanut remote. When I use the Marantz remotes that I have with learned IR from the peanut, both units default back to the 0 address ID code. So if i record or delete I will be recording or deleting on both.

I have contacted DTv and reach some advanced level of tech support. They were able to replicate the problem and even followed up 2 weeks later but have no resolution. This issue happened after the last major Tivo upgrade. It worked fine before and stopped right after that large update. 

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Just page through the component listings for TiVo..Digital Video Recorders. Many files are listed, some claim that they use codes 1, 3 and/or 9.

I have taught my Pronto (the original TSU-1000) remote code 1 and 2 and didn't have the problem you saw.


----------



## melstar02 (Apr 26, 2006)

I did find a ccf file on remotecentral and I will try using the two device addresses in the next couple of days. I don't know if this IR is clean but it sure is a great start. I have nothing to go on.

Mel


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Most of them are not clean. You can go through the painful exercise of dumping the CCF to get the format, device and button codes, use the "generate all codes" utility to create a set, then match them up. All the utilities are available through RemoteCentral.


----------

